# Hello again everyone



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky and I haven't been around for a while so I thought I'd say hello and post a few recent pics of her :biggrin1: ... she is almost 19 months old now 

Hope everyone is well, look forward to talking to you all again :biggrin1:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

These pics were taken after she'd been rolling round in the wet grass, she has started rolling in mole hills too now


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Rolling around in some nice wet grass sounds like a bit of heaven for most dogs! Nice to see her, and welcome back (though I'm pretty new here myself...).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, she's looking wet and happy...nice to see you


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw. Lucky is adorable. Glad you came back!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

she is such a sweet looking little lady...i love her


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Thankyou everyone


----------

